# one amazeing tim carter masterpeice



## davduckman2010 (Jul 16, 2014)

heres a true work of art by tim carter I sent him a couple slabs of the big spalted red maple awhile back so he could make a couple lazy susans this was in my breezeway after work. its just beutifull work with a flawless mirror glass finnish. its 21 in across, absoultly stunning peice that red stuff looks great tim many many thanks my friend. a true craftsman duck





























View attachment 55776










 View attachment 55776

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 6


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 16, 2014)

That is a beauty David. He did top knotch work.

Ray

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tim Carter (Jul 17, 2014)

Dave,
I'm glad you like it! Enjoy!
Tim

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jul 18, 2014)

Pretty darn nice my friend!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 18, 2014)

Looks like 3D wood was used! Awesome! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

